
Richard Stallman is the new Chuck Norris - iamelgringo
http://reddit.com/r/programming/info/675jj/comments/
======
mrtron
Alright, this is a great release after a long week.

I will add:

Lisp contains an ad hoc informally-specified bug-ridden slow implementation of
half of RMS.

------
hollywoodcole
Richard Stallman's left and right hands are named "(" and ")"

------
patrickg-zill
The shaven beard of Richard Stallman can be used to cure cancer. But RMS has
never shaved, even once.

------
bayareaguy
Please don't tell me he's supporting Huckabee now too.

~~~
ardit33
no, he supports kuchinich. The democrat version of huckabee

------
alaskamiller
Seriously, how do I meet Richard Stallman? Does he just hang out at MIT?

~~~
pc
Yep.

~~~
tjr
Well, sometimes, yeah. He travels a whole lot.

You might check his speaking schedule (linked somewhere on www.fsf.org) to see
if he'll be in your area.

~~~
alaskamiller
<http://www.fsf.org/events/20080201santaclara>

Oh hey! That's tomorrow!

~~~
alaskamiller
Boo.... I should have went to this one :(

<http://www.chtlj.org/stallman/stallmansignup.php>

------
chris_l
Richard Stallman scared the Unicode support out of Arc (because he doesn't use
a browser?)

------
benmathes
RMS doubles the exponential base in Moore's Law every two years.

edit: the one about the ad-hoc bug-ridden implementation of RMS wins.

------
mynameishere
The last capitalist we hack shall be the one who sold Richard Stallman the
computer.

------
PStamatiou
"When Richard Stallman makes a sudo command, he loses permissions."

oh man, this is better than bash

------
kirubakaran
This Matrix we live in is the chroot jail which RMS created.

------
rms
I think that this thread is great.

But the last time there was a similar thread, there was a harshly negative
reaction. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=60433> Have we as a community
grown to accept lightweight, funny stuff?

I hope we have. It seems unlikely to ever take over the front page, so let's
try and avoid taking over threads with complaints.

------
dkokelley
Here's one of my own.

Richard Stallman is Root. The only root. We only have the illusion of root.

------
kajecounterhack
Stallman is Soulja Boy.

